# Into The Woods



## zac850 (Apr 15, 2004)

For anyone in the NY area, this Saturday and Sunday will be my school's showing of Into The Woods. The times are: Saturday at 2:00 and 7:00, and Sunday at 2:00. It is at the Rockland Country Day School, 34 Kings Highway, Congers, NY, Rockland County.

Just ask for Zac. I'll be the guy in the catwalk running around doing everything.....


----------



## Radman (Apr 15, 2004)

Good show, or so I've heard.


----------



## Smatticus (Apr 16, 2004)

Is In The Woods some combination of a bunch of fairy tales and musicals and other shows and things? I thought I heard something about it but maybe I'm mistaken, the reason is I ask is it sounds familiar, I think the director might have been thinking about it for next year at our school even though I know he has already changed his mind...


----------



## zac850 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yea, the show is a bunch of fairy tails pushed together and turned into a play..... its not that bad.... the music is stuck in my head and won't get out though......


----------



## DMXtools (Apr 17, 2004)

UGH! You had to say that!

It triggered a train of though that brought to mind my first trip to Disney World... Now I've got "It's a Small World" stuck in my head (again)! Last time it took two weeks of trying to whistle Beethoven's 8th Symphony to get rid of it!

UGH!

John


----------



## Oyvind (Mar 6, 2007)

My School Is doing Into The Woods for our spring musical this year. I was wondering how you did certain set pieces and props. like the giants forehead; Repunzel's tower; were the beans fake?; the singing Hrap; the beanstalk; how the baker's house caved in; and what did you set look like; in general?


----------



## taylorjacobs (Mar 7, 2007)

we did it as a one act so some/ most of the stuff you mentioned we cut. but we did it very stylized in an edward gorey type art style google him his work is awesome. EVERYTHING was black and white, make up props everything seriously the actors wore white base and back shadow. the props were all two d going with that edward gorey feel, made things real easy such as milky white.btw all the items were in color. for the set we had 8 metal trees, that was it. it might sound a little lame but it won 3rd place in the state..it was really cool


----------



## len (Mar 7, 2007)

My daughter's high school is doing that as well. One of her friends has the lead. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Oyvind (Mar 7, 2007)

In Act one: Did you use real beans and how did you have the witch's flashes appear, Did you fake the Carriage, did you omit Repunzel's Tower, Granny's House, how did you do the birds, and smoke. 
Do you have a fly system?
If your sets were black and white, how did you do the lighting?


----------



## taylorjacobs (Mar 7, 2007)

heres we go.. did i mention we cut out all the songs...it was 40 minute competition show
We used pantomimed beans..as a form of them being magical
we used side lighting for the witches flashes, just bumped them worked really well...
the narorator was always in control, he had a cane that he would use to make things happen by tapping it, going from scene to scene etc. and when he was killed he repeately tried to tap his cane to gain control, going from that we was incharge of the birds, they were just 2d birds on a black pvc pipe that he held, not the best way to do this, but it was a 40 minute traveling show with tons of rules you had to follow meaning no fly system
smoke we used a fogger
No tower
Grannys house was a sheet the narrorator hung across two trees and we back lit it with a bed inside turned out to be hilarious if you have the right actors
you didnt ask but i will tell you
witch transformation, the witch had her back to the audience and her costume was made so it could "grow" the bakers wife and cinderella pulled her arm whitch stretched across the entire stage and she used her staff to hoist the top half of the costume up, adn then it all fell and there she was

lighting was just general lighting, we didnt have muc of a set, 8 metal trees everything else were props


----------



## Oyvind (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow that witch transformation sounds awesome. I wish we had side lights. Thank you for some ideas and if you have any other suggestions for props as well that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 13, 2007)

wow, and i thought the show was crap on it's own that's alot of changes how do you do the giant ?


----------



## taylorjacobs (Mar 13, 2007)

she was offstage, and we did everything thu lighting. like her shadow and things of that nature


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Mar 14, 2007)

I do like the idea of the witch transformation =] . I'm working with a kids workshop production and it seems like we are doing the same show (Just act one of Into the Woods).


----------



## Chris Chapman (Mar 16, 2007)

Entertainment Design had a great article awhile back (a couple of years) about the last Broadway revival of Into the Woods. The entire Giant sequence was done with video projection. Some of it was shiloutte, some of it was direct image.

One of the last tour I saw did not have the head fall onstage but used a plume of dust and leaves from Offstage right to indicate the impact of the giant falling.

-Chris Chapman
TD, Greenville Performing Artc Center


----------

